# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  Conversion de date en format "Y-m-d" php

## missmiss89

Bonjour  tous,
J'ai une date avec ce format: 

```
$date='06.07.2011';
```

Et j'aimerais la convertir pour qu'elle ait ce format: 

```
$date_conv='2011-07-06';
```

J'ai essay 

```
$date_conv=date('Y-m-d H:i:s', $date);
```

Mais a ne marche pas (normal).
Que dois-je faire pour que a marche?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
dans ton cas, le plus simple est :


```

```

----------


## stealth35

> Bonjour,
> dans ton cas, le plus simple est :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


beurk



```
echo date('Y-m-d', strtotime('06.07.2011'));
```

----------


## Invit

> ```
> echo date('Y-m-d', strtotime($date));
> ```


Autant pour moi ...

----------


## Madfrix

Bonjour,

certes c'est moche, mais...



```

```


me donne :




> 1.1920928955078E-5
> 7.4863433837891E-5


donc la mthode du split manuel avec ma config est environ 7 fois plus rapide que la mthode via strtotime();

Un autre "bench" surement moins fiable me donne ceci :



```

```





> 0.0022659301757812
> 0.041615009307861


et l, un facteur 20 apparait...

C'est surement le parsing du format pass en param de strtotime() qui fait ralentir (utilisation des regex ?).

Quoi qu'il en soit sur une utilisation unaire, utilise strtotime() qui est quand mme plus propre, sinon c'est  voir imo  :;):

----------


## missmiss89

Merci pour toutes vos rponses.
Merci encore stealth35 pour strtotime();
a marche.
J'ai pris note Madfrix.

----------


## stealth35

> C'est surement le parsing du format pass en param de strtotime() qui fait ralentir (utilisation des regex ?).


non y'a pas regex c'est de la correspondance de format

----------

